# Bowl & Box Turning Demo



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I was asked this weekend to give a bowl turning demo at a club meeting in Colorado. They also asked if I could do a lidded box turning demo. I told them it would depend on my day job and if I could get time off. They are holding the demo's next spring or early summer during the week so that may be a killer but would definitely like to do it. Also while I was at Woodcraft this weekend they were pen turning for the troops. Woodcraft is hoping to have 35,000 pens turned. In the time I was there Saturday afternoon plus what they did that morning the store had turned some 200 pens. I turned 10 I think in 2 hrs and 20 mins. Then went and bought 2 more skews just for turning acrylic bottle stoppers and pens. Got a 1" oval and 3/4" straight. Also bought some blonde shellac for doing ornaments and lidded boxes. Got a arm load of 2 X 2 and 3 X 3 wood for doing ornaments and boxes. Had a great time anyway and came away slightly poorer.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Good for you Bern. Hope everything turns out ok so you can do the demo. Speaking of Woodcraft, be glad you have a woodcraft to keep you somewhat poorer. Our Store in Pittsburgh closed its doors last July. Still hard for me to accept the fact they are gone. Loved that store and the guys who worked there. They taught me a lot about turning, in fact they talked me into woodturning itself. Goodluck to you. Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great Bernie,
Hope you get to do the demo as it is great fun, now those 35,000 pens turned. Are they waiting for Glenmore to finish hahaha yep I am back.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Bernie,

From what you're saying in your post you didn't really come away poorer in my mind, you came away much richer....great experience for you and hope you can get the time off you need.

Ed......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yep it was a very rewarding experience meeting fellow turners and making some new friends. Since there is no club near me and they have invited me to join theirs. I told them I would be honored and when I retired I would have time to attend a few meetings and be able to help with demo's plus be able to attend demo's put on by the pro's. It will be a 2 1/2 hr drive but I think would be well worth it.


----------

